# Colitis, IBS, Help ....?



## TwithIBS (Jan 28, 2013)

About a year ago I had very severe symptoms of nausea, lower abdominal cramps, diarrhea, and almost blacked out. These symptoms were not constant, but continued off and on throughout the morning. Later I was out and felt the symptoms again (thought it was just gas) and I started loosing blood out of my rectum (sorry if this grosses anyone out). It looked like I had a miscarriage.

I ended up in the hospital for almost a week. The diagnosis was Intestinal Ischemia, bad infection, and ulcerative colitis. I was on four different antibiotics, morphine around the clock, and only i.v. fluids (graduating to juices and chicken broth, etc...

I followed up with a colonoscopy and the doctor said I don't have ulceritive colitis, I have a sluggish gut (the prep took more than two hours to start working) and IBS. The treatment was suggested probiotics, Omneprozole, and the Rx Librax (which is very expensive, we don't have insurance).

It was manageable for quite a while and for the last few weeks it has been acting up again (not throwing up and no blood in stool). The pain almost makes me black out. Sleeping is about the only time I don't feel sick and in pain. We can't afford to go to the doc's and/or get any tests done so I'm reaching out over the net for advice and help.

I have been looking up everything I can to see what I can do, the stuff I have been doing is not helping near as much as it was. I am very gassy (usually with a lot of mucus - again sorry for the grossness), alternating between loose stool and constipation so I'm afraid to take med's for either in fear of making one or the other worse! Also, looking for what's okay to eat and what to stay away from









If anyone knows about this and can help I would sure appreciate your time!

God bless you!

TwithIBS


----------

